# where to get caps, resistors etc in oakville/burlington?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hi I need some parts for an old turntable, any advice on where to get them in the oakville/burlington area?

hopefully near the QEW

need a .1uF 600v cap and a .56 ohm resisitor

thx!


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

PM sent. 
But there's also Sayal, Global Electronics and Electrosonic.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks!!

12345678890


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey bolero, I think this guy may be east of you but a friend of mine in Georgetown uses him for parts and his mailings are pretty quick.


http://www.justradios.com/

Brian


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

brimc76 said:


> Hey bolero, I think this guy may be east of you but a friend of mine in Georgetown uses him for parts and his mailings are pretty quick.
> 
> 
> http://www.justradios.com/
> ...


Thanks Brian...cool find and good selection.

Also, all this time I have been saying, writing and reading "Orange drop" caps.

"Orange Dip"actually makes more sense! (from Justradios.com)

*Capacitor Kit # 2: 225 "Orange Dip" Film Capacitors









Construction: Highest quality poly film construction. Under 0.01uF are PNN Polypropylene Metal-Foil construction while 0.01uF and above are DME Metalized Polyester. These metalized poly film Orange Dips are made by ISO 9002 & 9001 certified manufacturer / OEM supplier toCDE Cornell-Dubilier, (Cornell-Dubilier), HP, Sony, Canon and Bosch.

Cheers

Dave
*


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

You're very welcome Dave. It's always good to have a few sources.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

There's also this one near Appleby and QEW (only open weekdays 10 - 6 though):
http://www.partsconnexion.com/


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Parts Connexion cater to the high end audio crowd. Way too expensive.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

OK, but they were the only ones who had a switched pot when I was looking recently. A last resort perhaps?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

thx for the tips everyone, I got some parts from Dan but will keep those sources in mind, next time!


----------

